# Hausautomatisierung, Lichtsteuerung über DALI



## Markus B (11 Januar 2014)

Hallo,

ich bin neu hier im Forum und hoffe ich finde hier Unterstützung.

Ich baue zur Zeit ein Haus und ich werde einiges über eine WAGO Steuerung automatisieren.
Beim Thema Licht bin ich über DALI gestolpert was für mich sehr vielversprechend ausschaut.
Leider ist mir Verbraucherseitig noch einiges unklar:
Bei Niedervolt-Dimmern scheint alles recht einfach zu sein, da diese mit DALI Schnittstelle angeboten werden.
Aber wie schaut es mit normalen Lampen aus? Irgendwie finde ich nicht die passenden "Gegenstücke".
Was sind denn die gängigsten Komponenten/Hersteller für den 230V Bereich?
Ich hatte mir z.B. einige Wand/Deckenleuchten ausgesucht, welche mit 230V E27 Sockel arbeiten und mit LED Birnen (z.B. Osram)
ausgestattet werden sollten und mit und ohne Dimmfunktion mit integriert werden sollten.

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe.

Markus


----------



## egro (11 Januar 2014)

Es gibt zum Beispiel Dimmer für den Schaltschrank, die mit DALI angesteuert werden...

Alternativ gibt es auch EnOcean-Tabletten, die in der Leuchte platziert werden können. Ist aber natürlich wieder eine andere Baustelle!


----------



## Markus B (11 Januar 2014)

Die Dimmer kenn ich, aber ich habe bis jetzt für den Anschluss klassischer 230V Lampen via DALI keine wirklich guten Komponenten gefunden.
Nur von ABB gab es wohl mal ein Dali Relais Baustein..
Wie macht man das sonst?
Doch einzeln alles zum Verteiler ziehen und via Relais/Eltako auf der Hutschiene?


Markus


----------



## Blockmove (11 Januar 2014)

Markus B schrieb:


> Doch einzeln alles zum Verteiler ziehen und via Relais/Eltako auf der Hutschiene?



Im Prinzip ja.
Ich hab auch noch keinen DALI UP-Dimmer für eine Schalterdose gefunden.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 Januar 2014)

Ich habe mir gerade Philips Hue zugelegt, wäre das nicht eine alternative?
Da hast du eine Brige (Gateway) was an deinen WLAN Router angeschlossen wird,
mit dem du 50 Teilnehmer über dein Smartphone verwalten kannst.
Die Teilnehmer sind LED Lampen mit E27 oder G10 Fassung und LED Lichterkette. 
Die Teilnehmer (Lampen) können 16Mio farben und können in sich selber ohne zusätzlicher
Hardware dimmen. 


http://www.meethue.com/de-DE


----------



## egro (11 Januar 2014)

Es gibt DALI-Tabletten für Lichtschalter, die sind aber um Befehle zu senden und nicht zum empfangen.
Aus meiner Sicht hast du 3 Möglichkeiten:
1. Du führst alle Lampenleitungen zum Schaltschrank. Wie bei allen Gebäudesystemen (KNX, SPS, Loxone, usw...)
2. Du verwendest Leuchten mit eingebauten DALI-Betriebsmitteln
3. Du nimmst nicht DALI, sondern ein anderes System (EnOcean, Philips Heu, XComfort, usw...)

Alternativ kannst du dich mal über Digitalstrom schlau machen... Hat dann aber nichts mehr mit deiner SPS zu tun.
Ist ein System für sich und kostet auch etwas. (Sollte auch nur vom Profi installiert werden!)


----------



## ohm200x (12 Januar 2014)

Moin,

Ich denke du suchst sowas:
DALI SWITCH SO 3X6A/24 FS1http://www.lampen-raum.de/dali-switch-so-3x6a-24-fs1.html

Gruß ohm200x


----------



## IBFS (12 Januar 2014)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Im Prinzip ja.
> Ich hab auch noch keinen DALI UP-Dimmer für eine Schalterdose gefunden.



Das ist auch, selbst wenn es das gäbe, nicht sinnvoll. 
DALI ist nicht wirklich ein Mulitmastersystem, d.h. du 
kann nicht im WAGO-Rack und zusätzlich Lokal eine
bestimmte Lampe dimmen.

Daher:

WAGO-Kopf dahinter die KNX-Klemme, 
ab besten gleich das KNX-Starterpaket kaufen.
dahinter dann die DALI-Klemme

Da kann du dezentral die Taster über KNX einsammeln
und zentral mit DALI dann  L, N, PE, DA+ und DA- auf ein
gemeinsames 5-adriges NYM-Kabel ablegen.


----------



## Blockmove (12 Januar 2014)

Hallo Frank,



IBFS schrieb:


> Das ist auch, selbst wenn es das gäbe, nicht sinnvoll.
> DALI ist nicht wirklich ein Mulitmastersystem, d.h. du
> kann nicht im WAGO-Rack und zusätzlich Lokal eine
> bestimmte Lampe dimmen.



Mir ist das ganze schon klar.
Das eigentliche "Problem" ist viel simpler:
Ich kenne DALI-Dimmer die in eine UP-Dose passen.
Endweder sind es Dimmer für die Verteilung (Hutschiene), Dimmer für Deckeneinbau oder elektronische Vorschaltgeräte.
Wenn man renoviert, dann wäre es manchmal einfach praktisch, wenn man nicht wegen jeder dimmbaren Leuchte zur Verteilung fahren müsste oder sonstwie "tricksen" müsste.
Eine lokale Bedienung am Dimmer ist eigentlich gar nicht notwendig.

Gruß und schönen Sonntag
Dieter


----------



## Markus B (21 Januar 2014)

@ohm200x:
Danke für den Hinweis.
Allerdings muss ich bei diesen Preis sagen, dass ich doch lieber die Eltako Variante machen werde.
Kennt ihr einen Stromstoßschalter, der auch eine Rückmeldung bietet?
Bis jetzt sehe ich nur die Variante ein zweites Relais zu verwenden um die Rückmeldung an die SPS zu machen.
Leider habe ich noch kein konkretes Produkt im Auge.

Markus


----------



## egro (22 Januar 2014)

Nimm doch ein normales Relais und mach die Stromstossfunktion im Codesys. Relais mit Rückmeldung gibt's wie Sand am Meer. (z.b: WAGO)
Wenn du wirklich einen Stromstossschalter benötigst, gibt es auch solch mit zwei Pot.-freien Kontakten.(Einer für die Last und einer für die Rückmeldung)


----------



## Markus B (22 Januar 2014)

Letztere Variante habe ich schon gesehen, jedoch hatten beide freien Kontakte im Schaubild immer den selben "Nullleiter".
Das wäre dann problematisch, da ich in den einen "Lastkreis" 230V AC brauche und im anderen 24V DC.
Wenn du ein konkretes Produkt kennst, wäre ich dankbar.

Markus


----------



## NieZuSpaet (22 Januar 2014)

Moin,
wenn du gerade erst noch baust und genügend Platz für einen etwas größeren Schaltschrank hast, dann würde ich dir die Variante mit den Eltakos empfehlen. Bei mir habe ich die ES12-200 eingesetzt. Damit schalte ich einmal die Last und führe den 2. Kontakt als Rückmeldung auf die SPS. Als eigentlichen Dimmer nehme ich die Kombination aus SUD12 und LUD12 und eine 0-10V Analogausgangskarte der SPS.
Gruß

Holger


----------



## Markus B (22 Januar 2014)

Hallo Holger,
so in der Art schaut auch meine aktuelle Planung aus.
Alle Kabel laufen sternförmig im Verteilerschrank zusammen.
Läuft die Variante bei dir fehlerfrei?

Markus


----------



## egro (22 Januar 2014)

Also bei Eltako gibt des diverse Möglichkeiten.
Ein ganz einfaches 0815-Model ist der ES12-200.

Ich verstehe leider immer noch nicht ganz, was du mit dem Stromstossschalter vor hast.

Mit was willst du diesen ansteuern (Befehl geben)?
Mit einem Taster, der "normalen" Hausinst. (also 230VAC), oder der SPS (wahrscheinlich 24VDC)?

Hast du eventuell ein Schema von deiner Idee und Vorstellung?

Verdammt... Meine Seite war nicht aktualisiert!!!


----------



## Markus B (22 Januar 2014)

Ich werde eine SPS von Wago einsetzen und die verschiedenen Taster im Haus auf die DI Eingänge der SPS legen. Über die DO Ausgänge dachte ich steuere ich die Stromstoßschalter an.
Ich möchte aber ein Feedback vom tatsächlichen Zustand haben, den ich dann über einen DI wieder in die SPS zurückführe.
Für die Lampen mit Dimmer brauche ich eine ähnliche Lösung, da werde ich mir den Vorschlag von Holger mal anschauen.

Markus


----------



## Markus B (22 Januar 2014)

P.S. Die Taster würden dann über die 24V der Wago laufen

Markus


----------



## egro (22 Januar 2014)

Aus eigener Erfahrung würde ich dir raten, ganz normale Relais zu verwenden und die Stromstossfunktion in der SPS zu programmieren.
Normale Relais sind günstiger, schnell und einfach zu besorgen.

So weiss du auch, wenn DO XY eingeschaltet ist, leuchtet Leuchte XY.
Wenn du ganz sicher sein willst und noch DI hast, kannst du immer noch Relais mit zwei Kontakten als Rückmeldung machen.

Für die Dimmer nimmst du auch Relais und verbaust sogenannte Tastdimmer (Das Relais mit 24VDC ansteuern und mit dem Kontakt einen 230VAC Taster simulieren).
Kurzer Tastendruck EIN/AUS, langer Tastendruck dimmen.


----------



## Blockmove (22 Januar 2014)

Markus B schrieb:


> Ich möchte aber ein Feedback vom tatsächlichen Zustand haben, den ich dann über einen DI wieder in die SPS zurückführe.



Schau mal nach Finder 20.22.9.024.4000.
Das sind Stromstoßrelais für die Hutschiene mit 2 Schliessern und 24V DC Spule.
Ich denke die sollten für dein Vorhaben passen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## egro (22 Januar 2014)

Das Eltako ES12-200 gibt's mit 8-230 UC (also AC oder DC)


----------



## Markus B (22 Januar 2014)

Dieter, kann ich dann einen Schließer mit 24V DC und den anderen mit 230V AC betreiben?

Beim Eltako habe eine schon gesehen, dass die Steuerseitig sehr flexibel sind

Markus


----------



## hucki (22 Januar 2014)

Ich rate Dir auch zu egros Vorschlag:





egro schrieb:


> Aus eigener Erfahrung würde ich dir raten, ganz normale Relais zu verwenden und die Stromstossfunktion in der SPS zu programmieren.
> Normale Relais sind günstiger, schnell und einfach zu besorgen.
> 
> So weiss du auch, wenn DO XY eingeschaltet ist, leuchtet Leuchte XY.


Wenn Du dann noch Relais wählst, die den Spulenanschluss auf der einen Seite und die Kontakte auf der anderen Seite haben, bekommst Du auch, wie vorgeschrieben, eine saubere Trennung von 24Vdc und 230Vac im Schaltschrank hin. Das dürfte bei den oben aufgeführten Stromstossschaltern eher schwierig werden.

PS: Mal davon abgesehen, dass Du so auch noch ettliche DIs sparst.


----------



## NieZuSpaet (22 Januar 2014)

Also, keine Ahnung, wie das hier mit den Zitaten funktioniert:
- meine Variante funktioniert bislang nur in meiner Teststeuerung, da allerdings schon seit knapp einem Jahr. Ende Januar wird dann der Schrank endlich in Betrieb gehen. Ich für meinen Teil habe mich bewusst zu diesem Aufbau entschieden. Ich baue mir nicht eine Haussteuerung mit SPS ein, um dann einen Dimmer / Taster zu simulieren und eine Lampe auf gut Glück zu dimmen. Zum Beispiel habe ich eine Automatikfunktion, die morgens zum wecken mein Licht mit 5% Helligkeit einschaltet. Oder ich kann vom Tablett mittels Homepage und einem Slider das Licht direkt einstellen. Oder ich habe ein Szenario für's Heimkino, wo bestimmte Lampen mit einer bestimmten Helligkeit für Stimmung sorgen sollen oder... ich hör mal auf hier, kurz gesagt: ich bestimme die Helligkeit.
- bei den Dimmern und Lampen im Haus setze ich die Eltako-Stromstoßschalter ein. Meine Lichttaster habe ich so verdrahtet, dass die Taster einmal direkt auf die SPS gehen und einmal über normalerweise geöffnete Trennklemmen fest auf die Stromstoßschalter verdrahtet werden. Wenn dann mal die SPS streikt, werden die Trennklemmen geschlossen und ich habe ein Notfallfunktion. Dimmen geht natürlich nicht mehr, aber der Vorteil der SUD/LUD-Kombi ist, dass sie auf 100% gehen.
- die Steckdosen im Haus sind folgendermaßen aufgebaut: ich habe in der Regel immer dreifach Steckdosen gesetzt. Zu jedem Dreierblock geht ein 5x1,5. Eine Phase ist fest verdrahtet, die beiden anderen über Stromstoßschalter geschaltet. Für die Steckdosen nehme ich auch die Finder. Die sind günstig und haben den Vorteil, dass sie eine Handfunktion haben. So habe ich bei Ausfall der SPS nicht nur Licht, sondern kann auch die Steckdosen einschalten.
Holger


----------



## NieZuSpaet (22 Januar 2014)

hucki schrieb:


> ... bekommst Du auch, wie vorgeschrieben, eine saubere Trennung von 24Vdc und 230Vac im Schaltschrank hin. Das dürfte bei den oben aufgeführten Stromstossschaltern eher schwierig werden.



Was Bitte ist daran vorschriftswidrig, 24V DC über den einen und 230V AC über den anderen Kontakt zu führen?


----------



## egro (22 Januar 2014)

Einen Schalter für 0-Hand-Automat am Relais gibt's von WAGO.

Bei grösseren Ansprüchen, was das Dimmen angeht bist du mit DALI-Komponenten im Schaltschrank besser bedient.

Alternativ auch mit AO, dann 0-10V-Steuerung. 

Was deine Trennklemmen angeht, ist natürlich super gelöst... Aber auch aufwendig!

Ich kann und darf bei meinen Planungen nicht davon ausgehen, dass der Controller kaputt geht...

Es ist nicht vorschriftswidrig... Es geht um das saubere trennen und arbeiten. Lediglich die Isolationsfestigkeit muss gleich sein!!!


----------



## NieZuSpaet (22 Januar 2014)

egro schrieb:


> Ich kann und darf bei meinen Planungen nicht davon ausgehen, dass der Controller kaputt geht...



Ich auch nicht, aber ich bin gelegentlich mehrere Tage unterwegs, und für das weibliche Akzeptanzkriterium war das ein Argument...


----------



## Markus B (22 Januar 2014)

Ich denke ich werde mir von den von Holger vorgeschlagenen Eltakos jeweils einen mal zum Test holen und auch von den von Dieter vorgeschlagenen Relais von Finder.

@Holger: Deine Idee mit den Trennklemmen finde ich auch sehr cool für einen Notbetrieb.
Was hast du genau benutzt und wie verdrahtet?

Markus


----------



## hucki (22 Januar 2014)

NieZuSpaet schrieb:


> Was Bitte ist daran vorschriftswidrig, 24V DC über den einen und 230V AC über den anderen Kontakt zu führen?


Nichts.
Außer das die VDE vorschreibt, Leitungen mit den beiden Spannungen mit einem gewissen Mindestabstand zu verlegen.
Und da ist die Anordnung der Klemmen bei diesen Stromstoßschaltern nicht gerade hilfreich.


----------



## NieZuSpaet (22 Januar 2014)

Ich habe als Trennklemme UK5-MTK von Phönix genommen. Gab's mal günstig in der Bucht. Genauso wie die ganzen IO-Karten für die Steuerung.
Mal Einen zum spielen und testen aufzubauen kann ich nur empfehlen. Hat bei mir einige Zeit gedauert, bis ich alles so hatte wie ich wollte. Vor Allem muss es die Frau ja auch mittragen. Wir haben uns für eine 1-Tasten-Bedienung entschieden. Hab dann ein wenig mit der OSCAT-Lib getestet und dann doch alles anders gemacht. Hängt ja auch noch der Rest der Hausautomation mit dran: was schalte ich alles, welche Funktionen habe am Lichtschalter, wie flexibel halte ich das Ganze...
Zum Bild: so sieht mein Schrank aus. Der Aufwand ist schon recht groß und selbst der 800er Schrank war zu klein und die Klemmleisten müssen an die Seite wandern. Reserve gibt's auch nicht. Oben sind 2 Reihen Steuerung, dann 1 1/2 Stromstoßschalter für die Steckdosen. Rechts sind untereinander 11 Dimmer. Links dann noch Relais für die Raffstore und noch ein paar ungedimmte Lampen. Und unten 20 Blöcke für die Lichttaster im Haus. Dann noch ein paar Klemmen für Fensterkontakte, Rauchmelder und Klingel. Nicht zu vergessen die knapp 750m Litze...


----------



## NieZuSpaet (23 Januar 2014)

hucki schrieb:


> Nichts.
> Außer das die VDE vorschreibt, Leitungen mit den beiden Spannungen mit einem gewissen Mindestabstand zu verlegen.
> Und da ist die Anordnung der Klemmen bei diesen Stromstoßschaltern nicht gerade hilfreich.



Wo bitte soll das genau stehen? Wäre mir neu, dass ich nicht unterschiedliche Spannungen direkt nebeneinander verlegen darf.


----------



## Kira2000 (23 Januar 2014)

Hallo,
ich habe seit über drei Jahren die Eltakos zum Dimmen und die Finder Relais zum schalten der restlichen Beleuchtung, Rolladen und Steckdosen.
Einfach in der Anwendung, übersichtlich in der Programmierung, Zuverlässig und preiswert im Vergleich zu Dali, KNX und dem Rest was so angeboten wird.

Edit: WAGO 750-881


----------



## Hausen (25 Januar 2014)

NieZuSpaet schrieb:


> Moin,
> Als eigentlichen Dimmer nehme ich die Kombination aus SUD12 und LUD12 und eine 0-10V Analogausgangskarte der SPS.
> Gruß
> 
> Holger



Hallo Holger,

diese Variante habe ich mir auch ausgesucht. Beim testen habe ich aber gemerkt das damit die LED-Lampen von Phillips die ich
nutzen möchte nicht dimmbar sind! Eine Anfrage bei Eltako ergab das man LED-Leuchten nutzen muss die einen Phasenanschnitt
unterstützen. Hast Du oder jemand anderes da evtl. auch schon Erfahrungen bzw. Lösungen?

Gruß Hausen


----------



## NieZuSpaet (26 Januar 2014)

Hi Hausen,
also ich habe eine Osram LED Superstar, die funktioniert tadellos. Ist nicht ganz so linear, wie eine Halogenlampe, aber damit kann ich leben.
Ich kann keinen Hinweis darauf finden, mit welcher Variante die LED gedimmt wird. Hast du mal eine normales Leuchtmittel angeschlossen?
Gruß
Holger


----------



## Hausen (26 Januar 2014)

NieZuSpaet schrieb:


> Hast du mal eine normales Leuchtmittel angeschlossen?
> Gruß
> Holger



Hallo Holger, 

ja mit ner normalen Halogenlampe funktioniert es wunderbar. Nur mit ner LED passiert im Bereich 10-2V fast gar nichts. Darunter wird die dann schlagartig dunkler! 

Werde mir mal Deine LED Lampen anschauen. Mir ist die Lichtfarbe sehr wichtig, die soll ner Halogenlampe sehr nahe kommen.

Gruß Hausen


----------



## Blockmove (26 Januar 2014)

Hausen schrieb:


> Werde mir mal Deine LED Lampen anschauen. Mir ist die Lichtfarbe sehr wichtig, die soll ner Halogenlampe sehr nahe kommen.



Wenn die Lichtfarbe ähnlich einer Halogen sein soll,dann ist warmweiß zu empfehlen.
Beim Dimmen hast du aber bei LEDs im Gegensatz zu Halogen keine Änderung der Lichfarbe.
Die LEDs werden einfach nur dunkler.
Deshalb hab ich in manchen Bereichen nachwievor Halogen verbaut.
Gedimmt ist Halaogen einfach "gemütlicher" 
Alternativ kannst du aber auch mit RGB-LED eine schöne Effektbeleuchtung schaffen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Markus B (28 Januar 2014)

Ich werde auch mal die Beckhoff Dimmklemme KL2751 an der Wago probieren.
Die bekommt man schon für 64 Euro und wären damit günstiger als die AO + Eltako SUD/LUD Kombination.
Hat jemand schon die Klemme an einer Wago getestet?


----------



## NieZuSpaet (28 Januar 2014)

Ich hatte auch mal drüber nachgedacht, die Dimmerklemmen zu nehmen, aber ich fand es irgendwie sympatischer, SPS und 230V sauber zu trennen und bei Steckdosen und Licht / Dimmern ähnlich aufzubauen. Dann sind noch die verschiedenen Sicherungskreise zu berücksichtigen (also braucht man mehrere Potentialeinspeiseklemmen in der SPS) und zu guter Letzt wolte ich eine Notfallfunktion bei Ausfall der SPS.
Aber wenn es ins Konzept passt, ist die Dimmerklemme eine gute Variante.


----------



## Hausen (28 Januar 2014)

Markus B schrieb:


> Ich werde auch mal die Beckhoff Dimmklemme KL2751 an der Wago probieren.
> ...
> Hat jemand schon die Klemme an einer Wago getestet?



Und das an einer S7 CPU? Habe mal was nachgelesen, anscheinend gibt es dafür keine richtige Gsd Datei.
Würde mich aber auch interessieren.. 

Gruß Hausen


----------

